# Trailer Hitch???



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Looking for trailer hitch to use my bike rack on my Cruze Diesel. Any recommendation? web search shows some that the CURT 11282 Class 1 Trailer Hitch, fits the 2015 Cruze LT but not the diesel. Is this due to the DEF tank ??? or GM stating no towing???


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

fits just fine i have it on my 14 they didnt "tow rate" the diesel


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Fits on my Eco MT6 as well, just fine. I know it's not a diesel, but that hitch should fit. They didn't rate my Eco MT6 for towing either, but it sure does it just fine.

The Curt hitch is good quality and easy to install.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CURT Manufacturing - CURT Class 1 Trailer Hitch #11371

this is the diesel model

theres a dozen threads aboot it

half dozen guys have them

DO NOT BUY THE OTHER SUGGESTED IN THIS THREAD


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> fits just fine i have it on my 14 they didnt "tow rate" the diesel





xtremerevolution said:


> fits on my eco mt6 as well, just fine. I know it's not a diesel, but that hitch should fit. They didn't rate my eco mt6 for towing either, but it sure does it just fine.
> 
> The curt hitch is good quality and easy to install.


does not fit diesel cruze


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> does not fit diesel cruze


Good to know. What's different about it?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Good to know. What's different about it?


def tank. heat shields. exhaust.

theres a thread aboot a dude buying regular hitch and it not fitting, returned for diesel specific, fits like a charm


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

How much have you guys towed behind your diesel I'm wondering if can tow a 500lb welder/generator behind it on an aluminium trailer?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

amped24 said:


> How much have you guys towed behind your diesel I'm wondering if can tow a 500lb welder/generator behind it on an aluminium trailer?


ppl are hauling more than that

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ssion/154729-tow-trailer-my-cruze-diesel.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ow-what-you-tow-your-cruze-diesel-thread.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g.../103113-yet-another-diesel-towing-thread.html
www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-die...an-cruze-diesel-really-has-no-tow-rating.html

remember, the car isnt rated for towing


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

amped24 said:


> How much have you guys towed behind your diesel I'm wondering if can tow a 500lb welder/generator behind it on an aluminium trailer?


I have a 2012 Australian diesel and the tow rating in my owners manual reads,

Trailer without brakes 750kg (1,653lb).

Trailer with brakes 1200kg (2,645lb).


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Our petrol sucker is going to be hauling this around (Canvas is inside getting some repairs done). Roughly 785lbs.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

[CURT Manufacturing - CURT Class 1 Trailer Hitch #11371

this is the diesel model

Thanks, Order this one I'll let you know how it works


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I hauled a yard of topsoil across town the other day. ~2,000lbs and it towed, stopped, and handled just fine. I could tell I was "heavy" but the car didn't sag much even with decent tongue weight. It was a single trip under 10 miles and not on the highway. I wouldn't make it a habit but the car really tows fine. Towing the trailer empty 50 miles at 60mph empty a little while back I avg'ed 39MPG.... That is pretty awesome. If you have a trailer with a fold up ramp, fold it into the trailer so it's not sticking up in the air if you can. I find it makes **** near 10MPG difference. I'm not joking I've tried both ways multiple times. The drag coefficient must be that significant with it in the air.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I hauled a yard of topsoil across town the other day. ~2,000lbs and it towed, stopped, and handled just fine. I could tell I was "heavy" but the car didn't sag much even with decent tongue weight. It was a single trip under 10 miles and not on the highway. I wouldn't make it a habit but the car really tows fine. Towing the trailer empty 50 miles at 60mph empty a little while back I avg'ed 39MPG.... That is pretty awesome. If you have a trailer with a fold up ramp, fold it into the trailer so it's not sticking up in the air if you can. I find it makes **** near 10MPG difference. I'm not joking I've tried both ways multiple times. The drag coefficient must be that significant with it in the air.


Did you need to buy something special to get the lights hooked up or do you not use any?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

amped24 said:


> Did you need to buy something special to get the lights hooked up or do you not use any?


Yes. You need an adapter for the 4 wire trailer lights. Most trailers that the car will pull will have the 4 wire-flat plug. The car uses a 5 wire tail light system. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

here is what it looks like 

https://www.curtmfg.com/part/56214

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember a time when my step-dad used our 1980 Chevy Chevette to tow a 1974 3/4 ton 4X4 Suburban ... the poor lil thing never ran right again after that, and BOY was my mom pissed! Never the less, when I had my '12 Eco 6MT, the Cruze owner's manual stated a 1,000 pound towing "capacity" without any issues. Many people have towed more without any issues, so you should be good towing a welder on an aluminum trailer. And if the trailer has brakes, even better!


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 195553
> View attachment 195561
> here is what it looks like
> 
> ...


How hard was it to install?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

CURT Manufacturing - CURT Class 1 Trailer Hitch #11371

This hitch installed on my 15 diesel in about 45 minutes. Was able to get it past the exhaust without dropping it like the installation direction recommended. 

Using it for a bike rack. If I decide to use a trailers, the wiring harness doesn't look hard to install on u-tube.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

amped24 said:


> How hard was it to install?


It is kind of plug-and-play. One connector at each tail light, a ground and a power wire up to the fuse box. There isn't an easy way to route the plug out of the trunk. If it is only used once in a while, you can just run it out of the trunk and close the lid on the cable. I cut the plug off and routed it through a grommet and soldered it back together. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Like Brad said easy install. The trickiest part for me was routing the pos connection to the battery. It wasn't hard but a little time consuming. I was able to find my hitch and wiring harness kit on sale for 150 shipped to my door


----------

